
5G is the 'largest existential threat to broadband providers - anandaverma18
https://www.thisisinsider.com/5g-could-disrupt-the-cable-industry-2018-8
======
Nokinside
5G is replacing copper even companies are not competing with different
technologies.

In countries where telecom companies provide both fixed broadband and mobile
broadband there are plans to shut down last-mile copper and move into fiber
and 5G only. Telenor Norway plans to end last-mile copper by 2025. Fixed
wireless access has already started with 4GLTE. Already existing services
where you get both fiber and 4GLTE together for faster service are also
already a reality.

The main benefit from 5G over 4G is larger bandwidth cost effectively.

~~~
k__
I have 200Mbit/s cabel in the city and they are offering up to 1Gbit/s here, I
guess they can keep up with G5 for quite a while.

But DSL, that was the savior of broadband here in Germany, doesn't seem to
keep up.

I really prefer DSL/cabel to "radio" based stuff, latency wise, but I have to
admit, if they would let DSL die and pump massive money in G5 to get every
last square meter of Germany on mobile connections, it would be better for
everyone.

~~~
Nokinside
5G does not replace fiber everywhere, just copper.

One of the benefits of 5G over 4G is extremely low latency.

In the industry 5G shows promise in factory/robot automation inside plants. 5G
has ultra low latency and free operator independent frequencies that make it
WiFi competitor.

~~~
k__
Ah yes,

Somehow I always misstake 5G with LTE.

In Germany they're currently selling 200Mbit LTE, which works okay, even for
stuff like Skype.

And yes you're right. The latency seems to be really low, I just read they
target under 1ms and the technology they use also works with LTE, which they
got down to 2ms with it.

